# Blumenau * Brazil



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Blumenau is a city in Vale do Itajaí, state of Santa Catarina, in southern Brazil.

Blumenau had an estimated population of 302,000 people, with an area of 519 km².










wikipedia

Rules:4 photos per post*
*except post#0



















Gilberto Sander Muller


















Gilberto Sander Muller









ROBERTO MEIRA

















ROBERTO MEIRA
[









http://www.cdlblumenau.com.br/








http://www.cdlblumenau.com.br/


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Multidão na Oktoberfest de Blumenau nesta sexta-feira dia 14/10/2011. by JAIME BLUMENAU SC, on Flickr


IMG_3647-13 by Elvis Dorow, on Flickr


Fotos da Caminhada do Outubro Rosa em Blumenau da Rede Feminina de combate ao Câncer que aconteceu neste domingo dia 30/10/2011. by JAIME BLUMENAU SC, on Flickr


Weihnachtsdorf - Magia de Natal 2012 by diegocadorin, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_3643-12 by Elvis Dorow, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

fernandogeremias


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Vendramini


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_3604-1 by Elvis Dorow, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Los Dragones by helmes1, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rua XV de Novembro - Blumenau - SC por Roni Vahldiek, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

www.viajandoobrasil.com.br


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

40018 by Chan360, on Flickr


40010 by Chan360, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

40013 by Chan360, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

40027 by Chan360, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

40026 by Chan360, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

40014 by Chan360, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

4003 by Chan360, on Flickr


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Some beautiful corners over there. Looks like a pleasant place to live.
And it looks partly more german than Germany itself.

I have a question, as a non-portugues-speaker: if I walk in a store in Blumenau, should I try to talk to the store owner in english or german? 

Is german spoken there at all? Or is it just some facades and a Oktoberfest?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wunderknabe said:


> Some beautiful corners over there. Looks like a pleasant place to live.
> And it looks partly more german than Germany itself.
> 
> I have a question, as a non-portugues-speaker: if I walk in a store in Blumenau, should I try to talk to the store owner in english or german?
> ...


Most people in the rural area of Blumenau still speak german but in downtown isnt too common.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

40021 by Chan360, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

40022 by Chan360, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Veja aqui no Blog do Jaime a cobertura com as fotos do Show de Fogos no Réveillon em Blumenau na Avenida Beira Rio. Multidão lotou novamente a Beira Rio e a Ponte que liga o centro ao bairro Ponta Aguda. por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr


Blumenau Oktoberfest 22102011 052 por Fábio Malaguti, no Flickr


Prefeitura por Gijlmar, no Flickr


Veja aqui no Blog do Jaime a cobertura com as fotos do Show de Fogos no R
éveillon em Blumenau na Avenida Beira Rio. Multidão lotou novamente a Beira Rio e a Ponte que liga o centro ao bairro Ponta Aguda. por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr



Blumenau Oktoberfest 22102011 008 por Fábio Malaguti, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Banho natalino em Blumenau! Nem a forte chuva tirou a alegria e o brilho do Último Desfile do Magia de Natal que aconteceu nesta quinta-feira. Veja as fotos aqui no Blog do Jaime: por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Magia de Natal: Fotos do Desfile de Natal que aconteceu neste sábado na frente da Vila Germânica em Blumenau. Foto de Jaime Batista da Silva (Blog do Jaime) por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr


Magia de Natal: Fotos do Desfile de Natal que aconteceu neste sábado na frente da Vila Germânica em Blumenau. Foto de Jaime Batista da Silva (Blog do Jaime) por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Magia de Natal: Fotos do Desfile de Natal que aconteceu neste sábado na frente da Vila Germânica em Blumenau. Foto de Jaime Batista da Silva (Blog do Jaime) por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Fotos Abertura Magia de Natal em Blumenau 2013 por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr


Blumenau Oktoberfest 22102011 033 por Fábio Malaguti, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Magia de Natal - Veja as fotos da inauguração da iluminação natalina nos prédios no centro de Blumenau. Fotos da Catedral, Castelo Havan, Teatro Carlos Gomes, Relógio das Flores, Prefeitura e Ponte de Ferro. por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr



Sem título por BrTrekking Tour, no Flickr



Magia de Natal - Veja as fotos da inauguração da iluminação natalina nos prédios no centro de Blumenau. Fotos da Catedral, Castelo Havan, Teatro Carlos Gomes, Relógio das Flores, Prefeitura e Ponte de Ferro. por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr


----------



## Diego N (Apr 1, 2010)

Minha cidade! Fico feliz que esteja sendo representada por você nos fóruns internacionais. Obrigado! 

Since 2008 (year of the last flood with deaths) Blumenau started the event "Magia de Natal" (Christmas Magic), and it has the the main goal to become the biggest christmas event in the country in e few decades. Tough, I must admit that we are still far behind Gramado's events. What a touristic city it is!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Diego N said:


> Minha cidade! Fico feliz que esteja sendo representada por você nos fóruns internacionais. Obrigado!
> 
> Since 2008 (year of the last flood with deaths) Blumenau started the event "Magia de Natal" (Christmas Magic), and it has the the main goal to become the biggest christmas event in the country in e few decades. Tough, I must admit that we are still far behind Gramado's events. What a touristic city it is!


Thanks for your comment.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Veja aqui no Blog do Jaime a cobertura com as fotos do Show de Fogos no Réveillon em Blumenau na Avenida Beira Rio. Multidão lotou novamente a Beira Rio e a Ponte que liga o centro ao bairro Ponta Aguda. por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Blumenau - July 05 por carstenhahn.eu, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------

